# favorite rifle brand



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

What brand do you think makes the flatout best of the best rifle. TEll your favorite brand, model for that brand and caliber. MINe is the RUger M77 30/.06. well tell me what your faves are.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

any sako is my favorite


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

BEEN SHOOTING REMINGTON ALL MY LIFE. PURCHASED A SAVAGE 11G WITH ACCUTRIGGER AND MUST SAY I HAVE A FAVORITE NOW. THE TRIGGER IS SO SMOOTH; THERE IS NO PULLING OFF THE TARGET. FILLED 12 OZ COKE BOTTLES WITH WATER. WITH OPEN SITES SHOT ONE BOTTLE AT 50 YDS. SHOT ANOTHER AT 100 YDS, FILLED A 1 LITRE BOTTLE AND PLACED IT AT 150 YDS, MOVED SIGHT UP ONE NOTCH AND BUSTED THE 150 YARD BOTTLE. REALLY NICE SHOOTING GUN.
DON'T KNOW IF I WANT TO PUT THE SCOPE ON IT OR NOT???????[/b]


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I have mixed bag but, Sako is the newest.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Remington
Ruger
Browning
Weatherby
CZ
Winchester
Howa
Savage

In that order.

Never owned a Sako.


----------



## yellowtail3 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think Savage/Stevens are the best value out there, and that is what matters to me. Their rifles are well-made, and accurate.

I've recently acquired a Marlin 336, and killed three bucks with it... and I am smitten by Miss Marlin! Marlin makes a beautiful rifle, that is a joy to carry and an excellent shooter.

Savage & Marlin.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

mine is not good for much over 50-60 yards maybe, but my favorite is a rossi puma 45 long colt, just a really fun gun to shoot. next would be remington 700 .243


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Top 10
Winchester 70
Kimber 
Steyer
Sako
Remington
CZ
Husqvarna
Cooper
Vanguard/1500's
Mini Mark X


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

For overall quality and workmanship I'd go with my C. Sharps Arms 1874 Hartford model in .45-110 Sharps
Exeptional wood to metal fitting. The most rust resistant blueing job I've had on any firearm. Beautiful case coloring. Actoin as smooth as glass on roller bearings. Doesn't kick to bad yet still has the power to take any animal I care to hunt.

For a "regular" hunting rifle I'd say that the Winchester model 70 of the last few years is in my opinion the best of everything I could want in a hunting rifle (even better then my pre-64).
Controled round feeding, adjustable trigger, three position wing saftey, a hinged floor plate that wont open unless you do it on purpose (I don't like guns that have the release button in the trigger gaurd), and classic styleing.

I really wish Savage would smoothen out that ugly barrel nut and add something to the rear of the bolt to give it a finished look. Just a thought.


----------

